
High Performance Browser Networking (2013) - linouk23
https://hpbn.co/
======
dang
A thread from 2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16255745](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16255745)

2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11999649](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11999649)

(Links for the curious. Reposts are ok after a year:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html))

------
mrkstu
I'm curious if there is an equally high quality more recently written piece.
This one looks great and I'll enjoy reading it, but something that covers quic
and other more recent additions would be a nice addendum.

~~~
linouk23
The online version is kept up to date. Ilya keeps a good eye on the Github:
[https://github.com/igrigorik/hpbn.co/issues](https://github.com/igrigorik/hpbn.co/issues).

